

Lisper responds to Dynamic Languages Strike Back - Sam_Odio
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/05/dynamic-languages-strike-back.html?showComment=1210600080000#c4154142829624462932

======
cpr
I don't think RPG (Dick Gabriel) had anything to do with the actual Symbolics
corporation, other than perhaps cheerleading from a distance. (I was working
at MIT at the time, using the original AI Lab LispMs. Loads of fun.)

~~~
michaelneale
Oh - I thought I heard an interview with him - he sounded like a founder/owner
of it.

------
lisper
Just for the record, the "Lisper" in question isn't me, it's Dan Weinreb.

~~~
michaelneale
He must have been a symbolics founder like Dick Gabriel? (Dick now does the IT
conversations stuff, and seems like a good guy to advise and mentor a new
generation, except sadly we don't seem to want to learn from the past in this
industry).

Personally if I meet someone who was around in the 80s, spent time with xerox
machines, or (sometimes) at some great lab/company, I plant myself, and hoover
their brain dry. I can't get enough of software history, there is gold in
their experience. I just wish it was more common.

------
jrockway
I love reading the comments on Yegge's blog. They all read to me like, "Wow,
this guy just wrote 10000 words about himself, and now I feel useless. If I
reply to him nitpicking a point or two, I will be as awesome as him!!11!".

This one especially.

~~~
brlewis
I didn't get that impression from this comment. It just struck me as someone
very interested in talking about Lisp.

